# Sticky  AVG (abalone) Virus update



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I have just received an update on the AVG (abalone virus) that has been creeping around the Victorian coast. The virus is wiping out the abalone and has the potential to wipe out the abalone industry here in Victoria. I have asked to be put on the update list so I can keep you up to date.

*Please take the time to read these updates and take the necessary precautions to help protect our coastline and marine species.*

AVG Virus Update

Hi All
Just a short update to bring you up to date with current.
Commercial divers Competed a survey at Rotten Point on Thursday (2-4-09) All abalone at Rotten point are strong and healthy and there is no signs of the AVG Virus at that location. (See attached maps) If you remember the last update on the 26-3-09 divers were unable to survey the site because the water visibility was unsuitable.
It appears at this stage that the virus has not been able to circumvent the sandy area to Rotten Point naturally. It is still of major concern that human activity will transport the virus over the sand areas. And it has remained active in the White Cliffs area since November, 2008.

VADA has organised the pulling up and cleaning of the virus buoys that we put out in November 08 at the Area to ensure that people are aware that the virus is active in the area (see attached pictures) over the coming school holidays.
In addition to the cleaning of the buoys, VADA has renewed the laminated posters, at the land based access points along the coast as well as restocked information pamphlets the fishing tackle shops and service station from Apollo bay down. Initial concerns raised by Parks Victoria about the placement of the signs have been resolved and we thank them for their support. It is hoped with the sign placements and additional pamphlets that we will raise the issue of Bio-security and the washing of equipment over the coming school holidays.

Requests have again been made to create an exclusion zone around the active virus front in order to prevent the forward transmission of the virus by human activity. The virus is currently in an area of limited shore based access, and a long distance from boat ramps at Apollo Bay and Port Campbell.
The exclusion zone is supported by commercial and recreational fishers. VADA would once again like to thank the Rock Lobster industry for voluntarily not potting in the active virus front. We would also like to thank the recreational fishers who are steering clear of the location.

As you are aware there are no further westerly reports of the virus from Cape Bridgewater since December, 2007.
VADA would like to remind everyone that:
Biosecurity is of great concern, and everyone is requested to ensure that they wash their vessels and/or equipment between each fishing location. A lot of the large jumps in distance of this virus can be linked to human activity.

All commercial and recreational fishers should ensure that they clean their fishing gear and equipment between prior to changing fishing locations. This includes using detergent to wash down fishing vessels, equipment and dive gear.

VADA recommends that there should be no human activity in areas known to have active AVG virus in them.

The VADA website keeps an up to date map of the virus location and people can check the website if unsure.

Codes of Practice and bio-security information can be located on the VADA website athttp://www.vada.com.au/ and follow the links.

For further information you can contact Vincent Gannon on 0418 292 004 or at [email protected]

VADA Web Site UpDates

Click on the following links to know more

1. Added markers on the virus map
http://www.vada.com.au/Virus/CodeMap.htm (14-11-08)
2. MOU page re. closures, added links to the relevant reef code maps.
http://www.vada.com.au/MOUInformation.htm (14-11-08)
3. Changed the reef code maps at the western end to reflect the virus.
http://www.vada.com.au/MAPS/ReefCodes/P ... 0River.htm (14-11-08)

Vincent Gannon

Executive Officer
Ph. (03) 5529 2001
Fax. (03) 8660 2755
Mob. (0418) 292 004
[email protected]
http://www.vada.com.au
RMB 2200,
Portland. Vic. 3305


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

By the sound of it, most interested parties are doing the right thing in keeping to the exclusion zone. Lets hope those pesky poachers steer clear of the area.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

One of our regulars in the shop is a pro Ab diver, he is very worried about its spread.
He cannot stress hard enough how important it is to steer clear of this area and if you do fish here than clean clean clean before you leave.
As for the poachers, well there are not many ab's left after the virus has gone through, so probably not attractive to them anyway.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi All,
Just thought I would bring you all up to date with the AVG abalone virus situation in Victoria. As a result of a call on Monday from a member of the public who expressed concerns about several weak abalone he saw at Castle Cove which is the most easterly point of Rotten Point (see Maps) VADA sent out a commercial diver to complete another survey. Castle Cove is approximately 5.5 kilometres from the previous location of the virus front on the 25th of March, 2009. (Update 26-3-09)
The survey consisted of extensive coverage of the Rotten Point area, including Castle Cove. All abalone at Rotten Point (including Castle Cove) were strong and healthy, with no signs of the virus. We will keep monitoring the area as the weather permits.

After concluding the survey of Rotten Point, the diver went to the White Cliffs area, commencing the survey at the beach near Johanna. Extensive surveys were completed including rapid mortality assessment techniques that VADA is developing. The surveys along the White Cliffs area found that there had been significant mortality of abalone along this area of the coast. 
While some of the mortality appears to be up to 70 to 80 %, there was no signs of any remaining dead or dying abalone, nor was there any lingering rotting abalone meat. This is relatively good news as there does not appear to be active virus at White Cliffs at the moment.

We will be conducting additional surveys in the next couple of weeks to monitor the situation. It is know that the virus can remain active in areas for 2 to 3 months, but as reported in one of the previous updates, abalone that had been translocated to areas that had previously been infected with the AVG virus 6 months prior, all survived. (Update 27-2-09)

VADA completed the placement of additional signs warning and pamphlets prior to the Eaters School holidays for the whole area from Apollo Bay to Port Campbell.

As indicated earlier there appears to be a window of opportunity opening to isolate the virus front to stop the human assisted movement of the virus. It appears at this stage that the virus has not been able to circumvent the sandy area to Rotten Point naturally. It is still of major concern that human activity will transport the virus over the sand areas. And it had remained active in the White Cliffs area since November, 2008. (5-4-09 Update)

VADA still recommends no fishing or harvesting in the area, until we can confirm no remaining active virus is present. Requests have again been made to create an exclusion zone around the active virus front in order to prevent the forward transmission of the virus by human activity. The exclusion zone is supported by commercial and recreational fishers. VADA would once again like to thank the Rock Lobster industry for voluntarily not potting in the active virus front. We would also like to thank the recreational fishers who are steering clear of the location.

As previously reported there has been no further reports of the AVG virus front having moved further west than Cape Bridgewater since December, 2007.

As usual the survey divers conducted full biosecurity wash downs prior to leaving the infected areas, and the vessel and equipment will undergo full procedures of disinfecting and drying over several days.

VADA would like to thank the Commercial Rock lobster fishers and the recreational fishers who voluntarily have not been potting and fishing in the area where the virus is active.

VADA would like to remind everyone that:

Biosecurity is of great concern, and everyone is requested to ensure that they wash their vessels and/or equipment between each fishing location. A lot of the large jumps in distance of this virus can be linked to human activity.

All commercial and recreational fishers should ensure that they clean their fishing gear and equipment between prior to changing fishing locations. This includes using detergent to wash down fishing vessels, equipment and dive gear.

VADA recommends that there should be no human activity in areas known to have active AVG virus in them.

The VADA website keeps an up to date map of the virus location and people can check the website if unsure.

Codes of Practice and bio-security information can be located on the VADA website athttp://www.vada.com.au/ and follow the links.

For further information you can contact Vincent Gannon on 0418 292 004 or at [email protected]

VADA Web Site UpDates

Click on the following links to know more

1. Added markers on the virus map
http://www.vada.com.au/Virus/CodeMap.htm (26-3-09)

2. MOU page re. closures, added links to the relevant reef code maps.
http://www.vada.com.au/MOUInformation.htm (26-3-09)

3. Changed the reef code maps at the western end to reflect the virus.
http://www.vada.com.au/MAPS/ReefCodes/Pebble Point to Grey River.htm (26-3-09)

Vincent Gannon
Executive Officer
Ph. (03) 5529 2001
Fax. (03) 8660 2755
Mob. (0418) 292 004
[email protected]
http://www.vada.com.au
RMB 2200,
Portland. Vic. 3305


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

http://free.avg.com/

Thoroughly tested and safe ( Couldnt help myself ).

I will mention it to Squidder to see where he used to dive for Ab's.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :? :? Umm I have a dive buddy who works for AVG, strewth do I need to show an affiliation in case their is some confusion :? I mean we are both tackling viruses, just his is software and me abalone. Well I am not really tackling the virus as such just showing update's. I am already confused :?
This has been an AVG virus apdate :lol: :lol:


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Received this update today, promising survey. Please read and stay up to date, still advisable to stay out of the following areas.
Hi All,
Today, 24-5-09 VADA again sent out a commercial diver to complete another survey to identify the abalone viral ganglioneuritis (AVG) virus front. It has been a month since the last survey on the 24-4-09. 
The commercial diver reported that: "Surface conditions were excellent, there was no swell, the wind was strong but offshore, overhead conditions were dull. Visibility was between 6 and 10 meters and conditions on the bottom were fantastic".

The survey consisted of extensive coverage of the Rotten Point area, including Castle Cove. All abalone at Rotten Point (including Castle Cove) were strong and healthy, with no signs of the AVG virus. We will keep monitoring the area as the weather permits. 
Additionally commercial divers have been diving the reefs around Cape Otway and report that all abalone at those locations are strong and healthy.

After concluding the survey of Rotten Point, the diver went to the White Cliffs area, commencing the survey at the beach near Johanna. Extensive surveys were completed including rapid mortality assessment techniques that VADA is developing. We currently have 13 sites that we are monitoring. Previous surveys along the White Cliffs area found that there had been significant mortality of abalone along this area of the coast. All remaining abalone at these sites are strong and healthy, with previously infected sites showing the beginnings of re-aggregation of the survivors. The remaining dead shells are disappearing, and there are no signs of weakness in remaining stocks. As previously reported there is no lingering rotting abalone meat. This is relatively good news as there does not appear to be active virus at White Cliffs at the moment.

This is the second month of no further easterly movement of the virus. While we cautiously consider this to be good news we would like to ensure that people do not enter the areas where the virus was last seen (Johanna, White cliffs area). History has show that the virus can stay active in areas for 2 to 3 months.

We will be conducting additional surveys in the next couple of weeks to monitor the situation. As the next survey VADA will again organise the cleaning down of the buoy that is marking the infected area. VADA has again purchased a large quantity of viru-kill which is distributed free to all commercial and research divers. If you are running short of supplies I have organised several locations around Melbourne, Geelong and the Mornington Peninsula where they can be picked up. Free truck wash is also available at these locations.

We will be renewing and replenishing the warning signs and pamphlets for the whole area from Apollo Bay to Port Campbell to ensure continued awareness. It is worth noting that all the initiatives are being completely funded by VADA.

As indicated earlier there appears to be a window of opportunity opening to isolate the virus front to stop the human assisted movement of the virus. It appears at this stage that the virus has not been able to circumvent the sandy area to Rotten Point naturally. It is still of major concern that human activity will transport the virus over the sand areas. And it had remained active in the White Cliffs area since November, 2008.

Commercial abalone divers are still voluntarily excluded from the area as directed by VADA. The exclusion zone is from Cape Otway west to Warrnambool for the commercial abalone divers.

VADA is still recommending no fishing, harvesting or diving in the area, until we can confirm no remaining active virus is present. VADA would once again like to thank the Rock Lobster industry for voluntarily not potting in the active virus front. We would also like to thank the recreational fishers who are steering clear of the location. We would especially like to thank VR Fish for their support in passing on the message.

We are still awaiting a response from the Department to the request for the creation of an exclusion zones around the virus front to avoid the human assisted forward transmission of the virus and to protect remaining abalone broodstock. The exclusion zone is supported by commercial and recreational fishers.

VADA would once again like to thank the Rock Lobster industry, other commercial fishers, VR Fish and the recreational fishers who are steering clear of the location. It is with your help and support that we hope to make the best of this opportunity.

As previously reported there has been no further reports of the AVG virus front having moved further west than Cape Bridgewater since December, 2007.

As usual the survey divers conducted full biosecurity wash downs prior to leaving the infected areas, and the vessel and equipment will undergo full procedures of disinfecting and drying over several days.

VADA would like to remind everyone that:

Biosecurity is of great concern, and everyone is requested to ensure that they wash their vessels and/or equipment between each fishing location. A lot of the large jumps in distance of this virus can be linked to human activity.

All commercial and recreational fishers should ensure that they clean their fishing gear and equipment between prior to changing fishing locations. This includes using detergent to wash down fishing vessels, equipment and dive gear.

VADA recommends that there should be no human activity in areas known to have active AVG virus in them.

The VADA website keeps an up to date map of the virus location and people can check the website if unsure.

Codes of Practice and bio-security information can be located on the VADA website at http://www.vada.com.au and follow the links.

For further information you can contact Vincent Gannon on 0418 292 004 or at [email protected]

VADA Web Site UpDates

Click on the following links to know more

1. Added markers on the virus map
http://www.vada.com.au/Virus/CodeMap.htm (26-3-09)

2. MOU page re. closures, added links to the relevant reef code maps.
http://www.vada.com.au/MOUInformation.htm (26-3-09)

3. Changed the reef code maps at the western end to reflect the virus.
http://www.vada.com.au/MAPS/ReefCodes/Pebble Point to Grey River.htm (26-3-09)

Vincent Gannon
Executive Officer
Ph. (03) 5529 2001
Fax. (03) 8660 2755
Mob. (0418) 292 004

[email protected][/url
[URL]http://www.vada.com.au

RMB 2200,
Portland. Vic. 3305


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

POSSIBLE FISHING BAN TO STOP SPREAD OF ABALONE VIRUS

Thursday, 04 June 2009

The Brumby Government is proposing to close the area between White Cliffs and Aire River, on Victoria's southwest coast, to commercial and recreational fishing for up to three months to protect its long-term sustainability.
Minister Responsible for Fisheries Joe Helper said the closure was being considered after a proposal from the abalone industry to reduce the risk of the abalone virus spreading.

"The proposed closure has the backing of all sectors of the abalone industry, recreational fishing body, VRFish and the major commercial body, Seafood Industries Victoria," Mr Helper said.

"The abalone industry hopes the closure will minimise the risk of people spreading the virus through abalone harvesting, lobster potting and possibly other fishing activities.

"While this arrangement may not necessarily guarantee to stop the spread of abalone virus, industry has asked government to consider this option and this is what we have done.

"This proposal is further insurance after the recent good news that early signs indicate abalone stocks further west around Port Fairy are recovering."

The Department of Primary Industries is continuing its efforts to implement the National Abalone Health Plan as the primary response to the virus, which includes work on epidemiology, biosecurity and stock sustainability.

The plan is well underway and was boosted with a successful application for $600,000 from the Fisheries Research Development Corporation over the next three years.

A final decision whether to proceed with the closure will be made once representatives from Seafood Industry Victoria, VRFish and the abalone industry associations confirm their agreement on the fishing activities to be restricted.

The presence of a disease, that causes ganglioneuritis, was first confirmed in early 2006, following reports of unusually high mortality rates from several Victorian abalone aquaculture farms in late 2005.

In May 2006 the virus was detected in wild populations, in southwest Victoria. Its presence has since been confirmed as far east as White Cliffs near Johanna, and west as far as Discovery Bay Marine Park.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi All,
Yesterday, 24-6-09 VADA again sent out a commercial diver to complete another survey to identify the abalone viral ganglioneuritis (AVG) virus front. It has been a month since the last survey on the 24-5-09. 
The commercial diver reported that: "Surface conditions were excellent, there was only a very small swell, there was little to no wind and overhead conditions were sunny for a change. Visibility was ranged between 6 and 10 meters and conditions on the bottom were very good. ".
The Survey covered 9 sites at Rotten Point. All abalone at the 9 sites were strong and healthy with no signs of any active virus. There were no dying or weak abalone located, and numbers of abalone were consistent with previous surveys. We will keep monitoring the areas as weather permits.

Unfortunately a one site in particular there appears to have been an amount of poaching activity occurring within the area. Relatively fresh deposit of approximately (57) large abalone shells. The area the shells were located at was Dinosaur cove which is an area within Rotten Point, and has a land based access point to the area.
Because the abalone shells were located at Dinosaur Cove the diver was instructed to perform intensive search of the Rotten point areas. Unfortunately this meant that we were unable to survey the White cliffs area. This will occur at a later date.
The survey around Dinosaur cove was extensive and we are confident that the shells were not as a result of the AVG virus. There is concern though, coupled with reports from land holders in the area from Warrnambool to Apollo bay that there is an increase in poaching activity since the presence of the AVG Virus. This is of great concern, not only because of the potential spread of the virus, but the possible adverse impacts on the recovering abalone stocks.
VADA is considering an additional campaign to get people and landholders to contact police and crime stoppers if they see illegal activity in the area. We are currently reviewing our resources to conduct such a campaign.
Additionally, commercial divers have been diving the reefs around Cape Otway and report that all abalone at those locations are strong and healthy.
This is the third month of no further easterly movement of the virus. While we cautiously consider this to be good news we would like to ensure that people do not enter the areas where the virus was last seen (Johanna, White cliffs area). History has show that the virus can stay active in areas for 2 to 3 months.
We will be conducting additional surveys in the next couple of weeks to monitor the situation. As the next survey VADA will again organise the cleaning down of the buoy that is marking the infected area. VADA has again purchased a large quantity of viru-kill which is distributed free to all commercial and research divers. If you are running short of supplies I have organised several locations around Melbourne, Geelong and the Mornington Peninsula where they can be picked up. Free truck wash is also available at these locations. 
Cleaning of the buoy occurred again this time, and it will be replaced at the time of the next survey with a new and fresh buoy. We are renewing and replenishing the warning signs and pamphlets for the whole area from Apollo Bay to Port Campbell to ensure continued awareness. It is worth noting that all the initiatives are being completely funded by VADA.
As indicated earlier there appears to be a window of opportunity opening to isolate the virus front to stop the human assisted movement of the virus. It appears at this stage that the virus has not been able to circumvent the sandy area to Rotten Point naturally. It is still of major concern that human activity will transport the virus over the sand areas. And it had remained active in the White Cliffs area since November, 2008. 
Commercial abalone divers are still voluntarily excluded from the area as directed by VADA. The exclusion zone is from Cape Otway west to Warrnambool for the commercial abalone divers. 
VADA is still recommending no fishing, harvesting or diving in the area, until we can confirm no remaining active virus is present
We are still awaiting a response from the Department to the request for the creation of an exclusion zones around the virus front to avoid the human assisted forward transmission of the virus and to protect remaining abalone broodstock. The exclusion zone is supported by commercial and recreational fishers. Recently the Minister released a positive press release as to the potential to create the exclusion zone. This has been circulated by VADA.
VADA would once again like to thank the Rock Lobster industry, other commercial fishers, and the recreational fishers who are steering clear of the location.

In particular we have received strong support from VR Fish and the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum. (viewtopic.php?f=44&t=26314&p=292621#p292621) It is with your help and support that we hope to make the best of this opportunity.
As previously reported there has been no further reports of the AVG virus front having moved further west than Cape Bridgewater since December, 2007.
As usual the survey divers conducted full biosecurity wash downs prior to leaving the infected areas, and the vessel and equipment will undergo full procedures of disinfecting and drying over several days.

VADA would like to remind everyone that:
Biosecurity is of great concern, and everyone is requested to ensure that they wash their vessels and/or equipment between each fishing location. A lot of the large jumps in distance of this virus can be linked to human activity.
All commercial and recreational fishers should ensure that they clean their fishing gear and equipment between prior to changing fishing locations. This includes using detergent to wash down fishing vessels, equipment and dive gear. 
VADA recommends that there should be no human activity in areas known to have active AVG virus in them. 
The VADA website keeps an up to date map of the virus location and people can check the website if unsure.
Codes of Practice and bio-security information can be located on the VADA website athttp://www.vada.com.au/ and follow the links.
For further information you can contact Vincent Gannon on 0418 292 004 or at [email protected]

VADA Web Site UpDates

Click on the following links to know more

1. Added markers on the virus map
http://www.vada.com.au/Virus/CodeMap.htm (26-3-09)
2. MOU page re. closures, added links to the relevant reef code maps.
http://www.vada.com.au/MOUInformation.htm (26-3-09)
3. Changed the reef code maps at the western end to reflect the virus.
http://www.vada.com.au/MAPS/ReefCodes/P ... 0River.htm (26-3-09)

Vincent Gannon
Executive Officer
Ph. (03) 5529 2001
Fax. (03) 8660 2755
Mob. (0418) 292 004
[email protected]
www.vada.com.au


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi All,
Please find attached media release from the Minister for Agriculture Hon. Mr. Joe Helper.
The Victorian Abalone Divers Association Inc. (VADA) are pleased with the Ministers announcement to day to implement an exclusion zone around the AVG virus area, in order to seek to reduce the risk of further spreading of the virus.
The industry is very supportive of the Minister Actions and thank him for his commitment to stopping the spread of the disease.
For further information you can contact Mr. Vin Gannon on 0418 292 004

_____________________________________________________________________________

Friday, 26 June, 2009
GOVERNMENT MOVES TO CURB SOUTHWEST ABALONE DISEASE
An area between Lion Headland and the mouth of the Aire River, on Victoria's southwest coast, is being closed by the Brumby Labor Government to most forms of commercial and recreational fishing for three months.
The closure includes all marine waters enclosed by a line running from the southern-most tip of Lion Headland to the mouth of the Aire River and extending to the high water mark between the two points, which covers approximately 13 kilometres of coastline.
Minister Responsible for Fisheries Joe Helper said although the virus had not been highly mobile for sometime, the closure, effective from today until September 30, would seek to reduce the risk of it spreading further.
"The Brumby Labor Government is taking action to ensure the long-term sustainability of Victoria's abalone fishery," Mr Helper said.
"We have consulted with the abalone industry who hope the closure will minimise the risk of spreading the disease through the additional controls on selected fishing activities.
"Although the disease poses no known or likely impacts to human health it can cause mortality among abalone stock."
Activities that are being prohibited include all forms of fishing except line fishing.
Diving in the area will be permitted but anyone wishing to access the area for non-fishing purposes should continue to observe the biosecurity protocols to further minimise the risk of spreading the disease.

The protocols encourage people to:

· Avoid anchoring in the closure area;

· Wash vessels, wetsuits, dive equipment and hands with soapy freshwater;

· Remove all marine organic matter from vessels and equipment; and

· Dispose of abalone shell, meat and gut with their household waste.

Temporary signage will be installed to inform fishers about the closure and encourage people to observe the biosecurity protocols.
"The closure has the backing of the abalone industry, Seafood Industry Victoria and the recreational fishing body VRFish," Mr Helper said.
"The Department of Primary Industries will continue its efforts to implement the National Abalone Health Plan as the primary response to the disease, which includes work on epidemiology, biosecurity and stock sustainability.
"The plan is well underway and was boosted with a successful application for $600,000 from the Fisheries Research Development Corporation over the next three years."
More information on the disease and the biosecurity protocols can be found at www.dpi.vic.gov.au/abalonedisease or by ringing 136 186

VADA would like to remind everyone that:
Biosecurity is of great concern, and everyone is requested to ensure that they wash their vessels and/or equipment between each fishing location. A lot of the large jumps in distance of this virus can be linked to human activity.
All commercial and recreational fishers should ensure that they clean their fishing gear and equipment between prior to changing fishing locations. This includes using detergent to wash down fishing vessels, equipment and dive gear. 
VADA recommends that there should be no human activity in areas known to have active AVG virus in them. 
The VADA website keeps an up to date map of the virus location and people can check the website if unsure.
Codes of Practice and bio-security information can be located on the VADA website athttp://www.vada.com.au/ and follow the links.
For further information you can contact Vincent Gannon on 0418 292 004 or at [email protected]
VADA Web Site UpDates

Click on the following links to know more

1. Added markers on the virus map
http://www.vada.com.au/Virus/CodeMap.htm (26-6-09)

2. MOU page re. closures, added links to the relevant reef code maps.
http://www.vada.com.au/MOUInformation.htm (26-6-09)

3. Changed the reef code maps at the western end to reflect the virus.
http://www.vada.com.au/MAPS/ReefCodes/P ... 0River.htm (26-6-09)


----------



## CamFish (Jul 25, 2009)

sounds bad


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Received another update from Vin Cannon, things are looking positive, but we are not over the hill yet. Sadly it appears poachers have been in the area, bad news as they (if it is still present) could easily spread the disease into other area's. Its important to report any form of illegal poaching.

Hi All,
Yesterday, 31-10-09 VADA again sent out a commercial diver to complete another survey to identify the abalone viral ganglioneuritis (AVG) virus front. Due to weather conditions at the locations, It has been a 4 month since the last survey on the 24-6-09.

The commercial diver reported that: "Surface conditions were good, there was a small to medium swell, there was little to no wind and overhead conditions were foggy and overcast. Visibility in the water ranged between 6 and 10 meters and conditions on the bottom were relatively good with a lot of sediment in the water.

The Survey covered 5 sites at Rotten Point and one at White cliffs. All abalone at the 6 sites were strong and healthy with no signs of any active virus. There were no dying or weak abalone located, and numbers of abalone were consistent with previous surveys. We will keep monitoring the areas as weather permits. Video footage at each of the sites was taken, to down load copies of the footage you can press on the following link. The files are in MP 4 and vary between 2 and 19 megs. http://cid-d531a24b85e8f0cd.skydrive.li ... px/.Public. Other high definition footage in available on request.

At one of the locations on Rotten Point there was some large shells noticed, see the video footage, (possibly poachers) but as you can see the footage shows all abalone healthy with large range of year classes.

Additionally, commercial divers have been diving the reefs around Cape Otway and report that all abalone at those locations are strong and healthy.
This is the seventh month of no further easterly movement of the virus. While we cautiously consider this to be good news we would like to ensure that people do not enter the areas where the virus was last seen (Johanna, White cliffs area). History has show that the virus can stay active in areas for 2 to 3 months. 
We will be conducting additional surveys in the next couple of weeks to monitor the situation. VADA replaced the buoy on this occasion as it had become partially water logged and the sign writing was damaged. We have another buoy on standby and it appears that one buoy has disappeared in the rough conditions over winter. At the next survey VADA will again organise the cleaning down of the buoy.

VADA still has supplies of of viru-kill which is distributed free to all commercial and research divers. If you are running short of supplies I have organised several locations around Melbourne, Geelong and the Mornington Peninsula where they can be picked up. Free truck wash is also available at these locations.

We are renewing and replenishing the warning signs and pamphlets for the whole area from Apollo Bay to Port Campbell to ensure continued awareness. This will be concluded prior to the commencement of the school holidays.

As indicated earlier, it appears that there is no further spread of the virus eastwards. The AVG virus jumped to this (White Cliffs) location in November, 2008 with no active virus found on 24-4-09. The subsequent surveys on 24-5-09 and 24-6-09 also fail to locate and active virus. Abalone at the White Cliffs area appear to be starting to re emerge although numbers are down quite significantly.

It is still of major concern that human activity will transport the virus over the sand areas.

Commercial abalone divers remain voluntarily excluded from the area as directed by VADA. The exclusion zone is from Cape Otway west to Warrnambool for the commercial abalone divers.

VADA is still recommending no fishing, harvesting or diving in the area, until we can confirm no remaining active virus is present. We will also continue to conduct the monitoring surveys over the next few months.

VADA would also like to thank the Minister for Agriculture and DPI for the implementation of the Closed area from Lion Head to Aire River. This has assisted in preventing the human activity in the virus area so as to avoid the human assisted forward transmission of the virus and to protect remaining abalone broodstock. The exclusion zone is supported by commercial and recreational fishers.

VADA would once again like to thank the Rock Lobster industry, other commercial fishers, and the recreational fishers who are steering clear of the location. In particular we have received strong support from VR Fish and the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum. (viewtopic.php?f=44&t=26314&p=292621#p292621) It is with your help and support that we hope to make the best of this opportunity.

As previously reported there has been no further reports of the AVG virus front having moved further west than Cape Bridgewater (Whites Beach) since December, 2007.

As usual the survey divers conducted full biosecurity wash downs prior to leaving the infected areas, and the vessel and equipment will undergo full procedures of disinfecting and drying over several days.

VADA would like to remind everyone that:
Biosecurity is of great concern, and everyone is requested to ensure that they wash their vessels and/or equipment between each fishing location. A lot of the large jumps in distance of this virus can be linked to human activity.

All commercial and recreational fishers should ensure that they clean their fishing gear and equipment between prior to changing fishing locations. This includes using detergent to wash down fishing vessels, equipment and dive gear.

VADA recommends that there should be no human activity in areas known to have active AVG virus in them. 
The VADA website keeps an up to date map of the virus location and people can check the website if unsure.
Codes of Practice and bio-security information can be located on the VADA website at http://www.vada.com.au/ and follow the links.

For further information you can contact Vincent Gannon on 0418 292 004 or at [email protected]
VADA Web Site UpDates

Click on the following links to know more
1. Added markers on the virus map
http://www.vada.com.au/Virus/CodeMap.htm (26-3-09)
2. MOU page re. closures, added links to the relevant reef code maps.
http://www.vada.com.au/MOUInformation.htm (26-3-09)
3. Changed the reef code maps at the western end to reflect the virus.
http://www.vada.com.au/MAPS/ReefCodes/P ... 0River.htm (26-3-09)

Vincent Gannon
Executive Officer
Ph. (03) 5529 2001
Fax. (03) 8660 2755
Mob. (0418) 292 004
[email protected]
www.vada.com.au
RMB 2200,
Portland. Vic. 3305


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Today, 27-11-09 VADA sent out a commercial diver to complete another survey to identify the abalone viral ganglioneuritis (AVG) virus front. The last survey was completed 31-10-09. 
The commercial diver reported that: "Surface conditions were average to bad, there was a small to medium swell, there was little to no wind (during the diving operations) Visibility in the water ranged between 6 and 10 meters and conditions on the bottom were relatively good with a lot of sediment in the water at White Cliffs.
The Survey covered 4 sites at Rotten Point and none at White cliffs (due to dirty water conditions) and 2 sites at Ryan's Den (Moonlight Head). All abalone at the 6 sites were strong and healthy with no signs of any active virus. There were no dying or weak abalone located, and numbers of abalone were consistent with previous surveys. We will keep monitoring the areas as weather permits. At one of the locations on Rotten Point there was some large shells noticed, (possibly poachers) but this shell is starting to show signs of aging and is not fresh. 
Additionally, commercial divers have been diving the reefs around Cape Otway and report that all abalone at those locations are strong and healthy.
This is the Eighth month of no further easterly movement of the virus. This is also the 8th month of not being able to find any active AVG virus. While we cautiously consider this to be good news we would like to ensure that people do not enter the areas where the virus was last seen (Johanna, White cliffs area). History has show that the virus can stay active in areas for 2 to 3 months.

We will be conducting additional surveys in the next couple of weeks to monitor the situation.

VADA is conducting a Resource Development workshop on the Friday the 4th of December at Hasting to review the current issues within the industry, discuss the development and implementation of a tacc harvest strategy as well as discussing the situation with the virus, and to develop strategies to ensure the long term recovery of the affected reefs.

VADA still has supplies of of viru-kill which is distributed free to all commercial and research divers. If you are running short of supplies I have organised several locations around Melbourne, Geelong and the Mornington Peninsula where they can be picked up. Free truck wash is also available at these locations.

We are renewing and replenishing the warning signs and pamphlets for the whole area from Apollo Bay to Port Campbell to ensure continued awareness. This will be concluded prior to the commencement of the school holidays.

As indicated earlier, it appears that there is no further spread of the virus eastwards. The AVG virus jumped to this (White Cliffs) location in November, 2008 with no active virus found on 24-4-09. The subsequent surveys on 24-5-09 and 24-6-09 also fail to locate and active virus. Abalone at the White Cliffs area appear to be starting to re emerge although numbers are down quite significantly.

It is still of major concern that human activity will transport the virus over the sand areas.

Commercial abalone divers remain voluntarily excluded from the area as directed by VADA. The exclusion zone is from Cape Otway west to Warrnambool for the commercial abalone divers. For everyone's information, To date, this voluntary exclusion by commercial divers has been in place since February, 2007, a total of 33 months, and now extends over 85 kilometres distance of coast. Extending from Warrnambool to the Rotten Point area. There has not been any breaches of the exclusion in that time.

VADA is still recommending no fishing, harvesting or diving in the area, until we can confirm no remaining active virus is present. We will also continue to conduct the monitoring surveys over the next few months.

VADA would also like to thank the Minister for Agriculture and DPI for the implementation of the Closed area from Lion Head to Aire River which expired on the 15th of November, 2007. This has assisted in preventing the human activity in the virus area so as to avoid the human assisted forward transmission of the virus and to protect remaining abalone broodstock. The exclusion zone was supported by commercial and recreational fishers.

VADA would once again like to thank the Rock Lobster industry, other commercial fishers, and the recreational fishers who are steering clear of the location. In particular we have received strong support from VR Fish and the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum. It was with your help and support that we were able to make the best of this opportunity.

As previously reported there has been no further reports of the AVG virus front having moved further west than Cape Bridgewater (Whites Beach) since December, 2007.

As usual the survey divers conducted full biosecurity wash downs prior to leaving the infected areas, and the vessel and equipment will undergo full procedures of disinfecting and drying over several days.

VADA would like to remind everyone that:

Biosecurity is of great concern, and everyone is requested to ensure that they wash their vessels and/or equipment between each fishing location. A lot of the large jumps in distance of this virus can be linked to human activity.

All commercial and recreational fishers should ensure that they clean their fishing gear and equipment between prior to changing fishing locations. This includes using detergent to wash down fishing vessels, equipment and dive gear.

VADA recommends that there should be no human activity in areas known to have active AVG virus in them.

The VADA website keeps an up to date map of the virus location and people can check the website if unsure.
Codes of Practice and bio-security information can be located on the VADA website at http://www.vada.com.au/ and follow the links.
For further information you can contact Vincent Gannon on 0418 292 004 or at [email protected]

VADA Web Site UpDates

Click on the following links to know more
1. Added markers on the virus map
http://www.vada.com.au/Virus/CodeMap.htm (26-3-09)
2. MOU page re. closures, added links to the relevant reef code maps.
http://www.vada.com.au/MOUInformation.htm (26-3-09)
3. Changed the reef code maps at the western end to reflect the virus.
http://www.vada.com.au/MAPS/ReefCodes/P ... 0River.htm (26-3-09)

Vincent Gannon
Executive Officer
Ph. (03) 5529 2001
Fax. (03) 8660 2755
Mob. (0418) 292 004
[email protected]
www.vada.com.au
RMB 2200,
Portland. Vic. 3305


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Well its been a while since I received an update from Vin Gannon on the AVG Abalone virus and I have to say the news sounds very good for all concerned.

I just want to say "thanks" to all that have changed plans or have gone to extra efforts to avoid spreading or coming into contact with environment containing the virus and hope you will continue to do so. Here is the update in full;


> Hi All,
> 
> Yesterday, (2-6-2010) VADA organised an extensive survey to try and locate the AVG virus front. The surveys were commenced significantly further to the east of the Cape Otway (last sighting of the virus) to try and locate the active AVG virus front for the collection of laboratory samples and to gauge the impacts (if any) on abalone populations. The last extensive survey was completed on the 5-3-2010 (at which time no active virus was located) Surface conditions were reasonable, there was a moderate swell, but very little wind, overhead conditions were overcast with sunny breaks. Underwater visibility was excellent, but conditions on the bottom were a bit pushy, particularly in the shallows 14 sites were completed, from as far East as the Kennett River (see Maps) to the vicinity where the active virus was last observed at Cape Otway. The survey sites included Kennett River, Grey River, Cape Patton, Sugar Loaf, Petticoat Creek, Bunbury Point, Bald Hill, Parker River, Point Franklin and Cape Otway.
> 
> ...











3/6/2010 Virus survey map (1)









3/6/2010 Virus survey map (2)


----------

